# Question about pricing for school photo booth



## CoRNDoG R6 (Feb 23, 2011)

My friend is an elementary teacher in charge of an after school program. He decided to do a carnival for the students and asked me if i could take pictures of the kids with their friends at a "Buddy Booth". He said he would pay me via the school program funds. It would probably be like a 3 hr job and also would possibly include me printing out the pictures for them.

I was wondering how much would you guys charge for doing something like this? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 23, 2011)

$75/hour + costs x 40%.


----------



## KmH (Feb 23, 2011)

+1. Don't forget to include time for travel both ways, set-up, and tear-down time at both ends.


----------



## raider (Feb 27, 2011)

3 hours for our photobooth is 500.  that's for weddings, for a school carnival, i might go 400.


----------



## CoRNDoG R6 (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the input! Being that im new to this, Its nice to know more or less an idea of what a good rate is. Im gonna ask for $300.....for now.


----------

